# British graduate looking to move to the UAE



## Guest (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey everyone

I am new here and I was hoping to ask for some advise re. moving to UAE. I recently graduated from a British university (red brick, Russell group one), having read Economics. 

I have been unsuccessful with my job hunting here in UK, but this has made me reflect on and reconsider my career. I've realised at the end that graduate jobs wasn't for me after all, and I'd rather work for SME's and learn the company from the bottom up, instead of succumbing to the pressures and formalities of graduate jobs. However, I feel that such opportunities are drying up here in UK. Further, a stronger reason as to why I want to move abroad is that I increasingly dislike living in the UK. I want to move somewhere dynamic, interesting, and start fresh. 

Middle East has always interested me (I have few friends and family members who have lived and worked/still living and working there), and I am looking broadly in this geographical location. Whilst I am open to other countries, I am focusing myself to UAE (Dubai/Abu Dhabi). 

I was hoping to ask what would be the best way to tackle job hunting? Obviously, my first dilemma is the fact that I am a recent graduate with limited experience. However, I am a very capable graduate, willing learn the company from the bottom up, and enthusiastic about kick-starting my career in the Middle East. 

My focus is on Arab SMEs - large corporations, rather than large MNCs that are just happened to be based in UAE. Should I apply directly to these companies or use agencies? Will a trip to UAE be worth it (I am more than prepared to do this)? Should I consider more other ME countries (such as Bahrain or Qatar). 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bloomwood (May 7, 2010)

we're on the same page, keep trying .. i am already in Dubai and everyday trying from gulftalent.com
some jobs require expat though most of them require arabic speaking


----------



## s_khan_1989 (Apr 3, 2013)

bloomwood said:


> we're on the same page, keep trying .. i am already in Dubai and everyday trying from XXXXXXXXXX.XXX
> some jobs require expat though most of them require arabic speaking


Do they require full professional Arabic proficiency or can you get by with basic conversational?


----------

